# Navy SEAL Question



## Vyrez (May 6, 2016)

Hello guys I'm interested in becoming a Navy SEAL because I think it will be easier to fulfill my life goal as a movie star and book writer, do you think this plan is a good idea thank you guys.


----------



## macNcheese (May 6, 2016)




----------



## DocIllinois (May 6, 2016)

Was this thread planted by someone here? 

Is this bait from @x SF med ?


----------



## Devildoc (May 6, 2016)

What.  The.  Freak??


----------



## Etype (May 6, 2016)

-----BEST-----POST-----EVER-----


----------



## Scubadew (May 6, 2016)

OP rolling in like


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 6, 2016)

Pure awesomeness!!!


----------



## Centermass (May 6, 2016)




----------



## 8654Maine (May 6, 2016)

...nm...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 6, 2016)

This thread has been going sideways from post #1.

Locked.


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2016)

Trolling grade: C-. Good understanding of the material, but too blatant. That will work on a Yahoo group or some such nonsense, but not here. You know your material, but not your audience.


----------

